# Any ideas



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

A little while back I was intending on selling my 32, decided I wanted either an Evo 5/6 or an Elise and then decided it had to e an Evo. Had plenty of people wanting my car, mostly from here, then went on to find out about insurance. This is where my idea of a new car ended up stopping. I am 5 months into a policy with Adrian Flux and when I asked about swapping to an Evo they said I would have to cancel the policy and start a new one up and it would cost me 4 grand!!! A grand more than the 32 is!
I still realy want to get an Evo but am no way stopping this policy and starting up another for 4k and losing the 5 months I have towards a NCB (I realy need to get these up after my crash)... has anyone got any ideas on what I could do???

Please???

Luke


----------



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi Luke,
Ive never heard of having to cancel your policy and start again. Im with direct line and ive changed a couple of times the first time i changed from a M3 evo to an imported R33 Gtr and i just had to pay the extra difference. And the second instance i changed from the import to a uk Spec and they refunded me the difference. 
Try there customer services or complaints, and put your point accross, and you should get somewhere

Good Luck
Matt


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Hmmmm...*

Your right it might be worth following it up with complaints or summit, but the reason they reckoned I had to cancel was because it was a higher risk and due to my accident last year with them. 

Luke


----------



## Mat B (Dec 28, 2002)

It shouldnt make a difference being a higher risk, if they will insure you on it, you should just have to pay the difference in premiums. Ive also had an accident. It was with an uninsured driver which is still outstanding, and my NCB are on hold till it is sorted out, and my insurance have no problems in me changing to a higher risk car.
Follow it up and see where it gets you

Matt


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Luke,

It makes sense to me - if your current insurance company won't cover an Evo for whatever reason then AF will look elsewhere to a company who will - hence the cancellation of the existing policy. I don't think you should be losing your 5 months though 'cos I've had this happen to me in the past and I didn't lose anything.

Talat.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Luke*

I had to cancel my Pulsar insurance to be able to insure the skyline.. but they did refund the oustanding months on the Pulsar insurance... But 4K.. bugger that..


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Luke,

Sorry to hear this matey, I think Talat and Paul are spot on, the company youre with wont insure you so you have to swap to someone who will. I have to say I am surprised at the difference in costs though as I woulod have thought a skyline and an evo are about equal in the eyes of insurers, if anything the number of evos around, and the fact that they have been official cars here for a long time should also bring the costs down.

Definately have a go about this to the complaints/customer service people though, they might be able to "lean" on youre current insurer or talk to the underwriters about it.

Just my 2ps worth

James.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Luke,

Have you tried conntacting the Financial Services Ombudsman? tey should be able to advise how you can go about it. They will also support you if they thinkl sharp practices are taking place.


----------



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> *Luke,
> 
> Have you tried conntacting the Financial Services Ombudsman? tey should be able to advise how you can go about it. They will also support you if they thinkl sharp practices are taking place. *


The FSA dont regulate General Insurance (YET!)
The GISC is the place to go

Some Policies have a clause in them that they will not allow a change of car following a fault claim. (we dont use any of those)

Jeremy

(MLR Insurance Broker)


----------

